# Finally bought my tt today



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all, I registered a few months ago and was set to go hunting for my tt in the autumn, well I have finally got it, picked it up today. 2002 180 bhp Avus silver 65,000 on the clock. Has the s line badges on the sides but looking at all the posts not sure if it is one, it has 18 inch alloys on but they are in need of a refurb, thinking of putting 17,s on, tyres are not much cop, when I drove it home sounds like I am going over rumble strips on the motorway!! Praying it's the cheap tyres that are on it! Now looking for a set of 17 inch alloys so if anyone could point me in the right direction I would be grateful  Will post some pictures as soon as I take some in the light tomorrow. One very happy bunny.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done - welcome to the money pit!

(bit pissed off with mine at present - sorry - still love it though!)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gracie, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Well done - welcome to the money pit!
> 
> (bit pissed off with mine at present - sorry - still love it though!)


Hopefully this one will be as good as my last one that I had few years ago! Fingers crossed! That didn't cost me much oh apart from new rear springs!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol - just had one of those done and facing another £200 repair bill next week *sob*


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Lol - just had one of those done and facing another £200 repair bill next week *sob*


Oh god know how that feels! Mine had just run out of warranty by one week! I remember the pain


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of my new addition, lots of work to be done but I am already smitten!


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi gracie , good choice best colour !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
nick.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gracie said:


> Here's a pic of my new addition, lots of work to be done but I am already smitten!


What you got planned ?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

nicksttv6 said:


> hi gracie , good choice best colour !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> nick.


Just love the colour had a silver one previously but this one is just perfect!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of my new addition, lots of work to be done but I am already smitten!
> ...


Step at a time but first job to get those ruddy alloys done and replace crap tyres!!! Then just getting it back to its original state! Needs some tlc once that's done well the worlds my oyster! Open to suggestions!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gracie, Silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :wink: 
If those RSTT/4 alloys are OEM get them refurbed first & the some decent tyres, Falken are good & reasonable price & she will look good, even though it is Silver. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice  Truthfully can't wait for Tuesday to be over so that mine is back to normal!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gracie, Silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :wink:
> If those RSTT/4 alloys are OEM get them refurbed first & the some decent tyres, Falken are good & reasonable price & she will look good, even though it is Silver. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


 There's silver and there's silver my friend and I am telling you this is a great silver it looks grey in some light and blue in others!! Silver is the future!  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gracie said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gracie, Silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :wink:
> ...


Looks like Avus silver same as my qS


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Very nice see silver is the future


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Gracie and welcome. Totally agree silver is 8) have fun once tyres are sorted. Lois


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

sexytt said:


> Hi Gracie and welcome. Totally agree silver is 8) have fun once tyres are sorted. Lois


Thanks will be happy once I have sorted alloys and tyres


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, Must admit your Avus & Black QS does look nice, [smiley=dude.gif] but it's those little extras that improve the whole look, even on an Avus Silver TT. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Yellow, Must admit your Avus & Black QS does look nice, [smiley=dude.gif] but it's those little extras that improve the whole look, even on an Avus Silver TT. 8)
> Hoggy.


Cheers


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Another 'Like' for Avus 

18" RSTT's are common but really suit the TT, worth sticking with for now.

Like the silver lower grills too 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Chrome lower grilles and aftermarket DRL headlights already fitted by the looks of it 
Lovely colour 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Gar2540 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice colour Gracie!


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome!

Very nice colour indeed 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

PM'd you about wheels


----------

